# IBC Section 714.4



## annoyitated (Dec 3, 2013)

The 2009 IBC requires a curtainwall to provide perimeter fire containment where there is a fire resistance-rated floor or floor ceiling assembly is required.  I have sent an Engineering Judgement to UL and they responded with the assemblies that meet the requirements and, essentially, they fall into two categories; those that are 6" from the top of the slab and those that range between 24-inches and 34-inches depending on the size of the spandrel panel.  They were also very specific that for an assembly to meet ASTM E119 it must indicate both an Integrity rating and a Insulation rating.  Those indicating F and T ratings only comply with ASTM E814.  Yet I continue to see high-rise after high-rise being constructed with the glass going to the slab.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 3, 2013)

Nope - uneducated perhaps..


----------



## RLGA (Dec 4, 2013)

Section 714.4 (2009 IBC) only requires that the void between the curtain wall and floor edge be sealed with an approved system per ASTM E 2307--ASTM E 119 doesn't factor into the situation unless a fire-resistance-rated spandrel is required per Section 705.8.5.  Since high rise buildings are required to be sprinklered, Exception 2 to Section 705.8.5 does not require a fire-resistance-rated spandrel between openings from story to story.

Since the space above ceiling is used for HVAC, plumbing, and electrical distribution, the the vision glass may start at the floor level and stop at the ceiling, but then uses spandrel glass (i.e. non-vision opaque glass) between the ceiling and the floor next above.  This provides a glass appearance on the exterior, but does not expose the mess above the ceiling to the outside world.


----------



## annoyitated (Dec 4, 2013)

Ron,

Are you sure?  I have a document "Perimeter Fire Containment - The Basics" by James Shriver, Director of Technical Services at Thermafiber Inc. that states, "The 2009 IBC addresses the requirements for perimeter fire containment.  Section 714.4 is specific to curtain walls and the floor intersection.  This section then directs you to Section 705.8 Vertical separation of openings.  On the surface, section 705.8.5 appears to eliminate the need for protected spandrel panels in sprinklered buildings.  Because of the confusion, ICC added section 714.5 to clarify the codes and insure perimeter fire barrier system is installed."


----------



## RLGA (Dec 4, 2013)

annoyitated said:
			
		

> Ron,Are you sure?  I have a document "Perimeter Fire Containment - The Basics" by James Shriver, Director of Technical Services at Thermafiber Inc. that states, "The 2009 IBC addresses the requirements for perimeter fire containment.  Section 714.4 is specific to curtain walls and the floor intersection.  This section then directs you to Section 705.8 Vertical separation of openings.  On the surface, section 705.8.5 appears to eliminate the need for protected spandrel panels in sprinklered buildings.  Because of the confusion, ICC added section 714.5 to clarify the codes and insure perimeter fire barrier system is installed."


Section 714.5 states, "Height and fire-resistance requirements for curtain wall spandrels shall comply with Section 705.8.5.  Where Section 705.8.5 does not require a fire-resistance-rated spandrel wall, the requirements of Section 714.4 shall still apply to the intersection between the spandrel wall and the floor."

That is exactly what I stated:  If a fire-resistance-rated spandrel (tested per ASTM E 119) is not required per Section 705.8.5, then the void between the curtain wall and floor edge still needs to be sealed with an approved system (tested per ASTM E 2307) per Section 714.4.


----------



## annoyitated (Dec 4, 2013)

But his document http://www.thermafiber.com/Portals/0/pdf/perimeter%20fire%20containment%20the%20basics.pdf appears to indicate that in a glass curtainwall system simply providing floor edge isn't enough.  I believe his interpretation is that since it is glass it would allow fire to "jump" the void only protection and allow the fire to spread vertically.


----------



## annoyitated (Dec 4, 2013)

In addition, when I look at 2012 to see if there is any clarification, it appears to agree with you until it requires such materials to be subjected to ASTM E119.UL is telling me that unless it has the "Integrity and Insulation" rating it was not subjected to ASTM E119.  If the Assembly only has an F and T rating it was tested in accordance with ASTM E814.


----------



## annoyitated (Dec 12, 2013)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Section 714.5 states, "Height and fire-resistance requirements for curtain wall spandrels shall comply with Section 705.8.5.  Where Section 705.8.5 does not require a fire-resistance-rated spandrel wall, the requirements of Section 714.4 shall still apply to the intersection between the spandrel wall and the floor."That is exactly what I stated:  If a fire-resistance-rated spandrel (tested per ASTM E 119) is not required per Section 705.8.5, then the void between the curtain wall and floor edge still needs to be sealed with an approved system (tested per ASTM E 2307) per Section 714.4.


Ron,

I just got off the phone with Angie Ogino with Thermafiber.  According to her Jim Shriver has retired and she is now in his position in the technical department.  She informed me that the Integrity Rating and the T Rating isn't required by the code, only the F rating in conformance with ASTM E 2307.  She disagreed with the individual I spoke with at UL concerning the Integrity Rating being listed if it met ASTM E 119.  The time-temperature curve of ASTM E 119 is used as part of the ASTM E 2307 test but only that portion.  She said the Integrity Rating is part of the ASTM E 2307 test but is not performed on every assembly at this point since it is not currently required by the code.  It, in her opinion, is provided when additional protection from the leap-frog effect is desired.

Thermafiber has tested four assemblies with the horizontal mullion at the top of the floor slab.  They can be found on their Impasse Brochure and are CW-D-1014, CW-D-1015, CW-D-1016, and CW-D-1017.  The spandrel depth is not identified on those assemblies but according to her the minimum spandrel tested by UL is 24", which just so happens to be the smallest width of the product (Firespan 90) they provide.

She also stated that the ASTM E 2307 test is from both sides of the assembly. ASTM E 119 is only a one side test that is used for head of wall and floor joints among other tests.

My confusion was concerning the Integrity test and the correlation with ASTM E 119.  Once she cleared that up what you were saying made sense, thank you!


----------

